# Your Opinion Please



## Boris (Dec 7, 2011)

This is an old thread no more comments please.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 7, 2011)

Should you really consider parting the bike just before the final review of the 2011 naughty/nice list?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 7, 2011)

Paints to good to part it, in IMO.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 7, 2011)

I would proceed with caution with parting out as Santa rides a "step through" sled.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 7, 2011)

Who put the front fender on backwards lol?......


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I would need to know why you have this bike. if, for example, you bought it to part out then I think it's a terrible way to make a buck... if you bought it for your girlfriend/wife, and she is currently seeing the mailman and you feel you no longer need the bike... or if you bought it for parts to finish your bike...
these reasons impact my perception of why an original paint bike has to be publicly raped.
just my opinion.


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I would part it out or make a rat rod out of it.lolHeres her little  sister.a 24 incher to keep her company.A girls bike named Cycle king?I would maybe part this one out but nobody wants a 24 incher.lol


----------



## bricycle (Dec 7, 2011)

Too nice to part out.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with those who think the condition's too nice to part out.


----------



## Dope54 (Dec 7, 2011)

*part it*

part it out! I need those fenders! dibs!


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> I think I would need to know why you have this bike. if, for example, you bought it to part out then I think it's a terrible way to make a buck... if you bought it for your girlfriend/wife, and she is currently seeing the mailman and you feel you no longer need the bike... or if you bought it for parts to finish your bike...
> these reasons impact my perception of why an original paint bike has to be publicly raped.
> just my opinion.




Parting out a bike is not my usual MO, but I feel no great love for this bike and was fishing for objective opinions. But it is a good old bike, just not my style, plus they just ain't makin' em like that anymore. Nobody's getting raped here. Frankly, I don't want to part it out as it goes against my grain and it could easily be noted as quite hypocritical. This bike was purchased with every intention of getting it back to the way it was before I removed all the chicken poop and silver paint that covered it. I'm not going to spend anymore money on this bike and have tried locally to sell it in it's present condition many, many times at a reasonable price without even a nibble. I could offer it for sale on the CABE, but with the cost of shipping, I'm sure the result would be the same. I won't sell it at a loss. I can already see the tide in defense of preservation and will most likely follow my conscience and advice so far by continuing to hold out for a buyer that would be happy to complete the job I have started. Thanks to all for your opinions so far and I welcome any further thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Dec 7, 2011)

I think you should put a Hello Kitty seat on it. That's my opinion.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not trying to be harsh, more tongue in cheek, but seriously everyone, feel free to part out any girls bike that is lower than a 4 on the scale from 1 - 10. anything better should be considered carefully before destroying it.
next, and this is the part that baffles me, if you have a piece of crap girls bike that you're spending more than it's worth trying to put it together, why don't you buy this nice original bike off of this guy and part out the junker you have. in the long run everyone will feel better.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 7, 2011)

the fork wont bring much since the fork is a different size in legs, truss bars, and steer tube. So it'll only fit a girls frame, that chain guard isn't the most desireable. How much do you want to make off the bike also so that might determine how you want to go. Personally I wouldn't part out. Its too nice.


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I think you should put a Hello Kitty seat on it. That's my opinion.




I can't imagine how you'd ever come up with such a wild notion.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 7, 2011)

Sigh.... I don't know, I'd say part it. I really like these bikes but frankly there's a crap load of these things still around. I'd like a boys version but I'm not even antsy about it because they become available all the time.

FWIW, I know where there's a matching boys version in very good condition for $450....


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2011)

vincev said:


> I think I would part it out or make a rat rod out of it.lolHeres her little  sister.a 24 incher to keep her company.A girls bike named Cycle king?I would maybe part this one out but nobody wants a 24 incher.lol




RATROD?????? Spending a little bit too much time at that other site I fear. Only basing this on hearsay, since as we both know, I don't actually have firsthand knowledge.


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2011)

I have seen a girls bike that has been transformed to boys bike and it came out good.weld a top bar or two,make a tank and who knows what.Experiment.If humans can have a sex change so can a bike.


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw a girls bike that had a sex change on that forum,A torch,welder,imagination,and paint and a tank  and  you have a one of a kind POS.lol I could see it with reversed bars,chopped frame,top bar added .Opps wrong forum to say that stuff.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you part it out, don't let Santa see you doing it. 

Remember, he knows when you're sleeping, and he knows when you're awake, I'd be super careful and sneaky..........


----------



## Iverider (Dec 7, 2011)

I wish you didn't live on the other side of the country. I like buying my girlfriend bikes! The first mountain bike I built her was nicer than the third one I had for myself.

You live in Portland? Put a fixed gear rear wheel on it and it should sell...right?


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 7, 2011)

There are probably a few things to take into consideration before you do anything about this bike.  What are you looking to get out of it, what you have got into it as far as cost/time etc..   The hours some of us spend on bicycle projects really don't hold any value, we do it because we love our hobby but it does take work to give new life to some of the bikes we find and that should always be taken into consideration.  It sounds like you purchased the bike to try to transform it into it's original glory but are still having problems flipping it locally, and the bay will do you no justice when shipping prices weigh heavy on the potential buyer.  If you don't have a wife or girlfriend to give it to I don't see the point of holding onto it because it has nice paint... With all due respect to those who have said "DONT PART IT, SANTA WILL DESTROY YOU or it's just tooooo nice" and what not, I highly doubt anyone will put their money on the line for this bike.  There are no shortage of these floating around, and if no one ever parts them out, how is anyone suppose to get those super nice parts for their men's or women's project bike.  I know a statement like that is pretty much blasphemy on this forum, but I would say do what you need to do to make yourself feel good about the situation.  Sometimes the worst thing might be the best idea, I think Santa might give me h1n1 for this post but I'll live.  Just my opinion,


----------



## Pedalin Past (Dec 8, 2011)

*Ride It!!*

Too nice to part out.  I've actually sold/traded a couple of 24" girls bike this year....


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 8, 2011)

how much do you want for it?


----------



## vincev (Dec 8, 2011)

Way to go Dave! Stir up the hornet nest.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 8, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> how much do you want for it?





Yeah, let's see if someone can take care of your dilemma.


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> how much do you want for it?



Hi Patrick-
I sent you a PM.


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2011)

vincev said:


> Way to go Dave! Stir up the hornet nest.




I'm sorry! Was it your turn?


----------



## meteor (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you been offering it locally w/out a seat?  How about the tires?  Do they hold air? It needs grips, too. The layperson/girl/woman does not want to deal with this stuff.  They want to hand you cash and be able to ride off.  You must have a seat post and seat you can throw on there.  Make it rideable and try selling it again in the spring.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2011)

meteor said:


> Have you been offering it locally w/out a seat?  How about the tires?  Do they hold air? It needs grips, too. The layperson/girl/woman does not want to deal with this stuff.  They want to hand you cash and be able to ride off.  You must have a seat post and seat you can throw on there.  Make it rideable and try selling it again in the spring.




Yup! Most people on craigslist are yuppies who don't want to turn a single nut or screw. I had a girls frame project bike and I held onto to it for a year...and I finally sold the darn thing. The bike needed fenders, a spoke replaced on the front wheels, and the rack needed repaired. I only got $35 for it. I paid $20. I didn't lose any actual cash, but if lost space and having to walk around anything costs money, then I lost big time.

I probably should have parted it out but the chrome, paint, and working light tank worked on my sympathies. I have parted out many bikes, a few this year:

-1941 CWC Hawthorne (came in Christmas last year, sent the frame to the crusher in May)
-1973 Huffy Escape (frame complete with crank, chainring, and gaurd scrapped with above bike)
-2005 NEXT bmx bike (freebie parted out and crushed)
-1974 Raleigh LTD-SC (frame crushed a few days ago)
-1960s Hawthorne - next on my list


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 8, 2011)

*part it out*

If I have owned three of these then they are not rare....need a wrench?


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2011)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> If I have owned three of these then they are not rare....need a wrench?




Got one, thanks!


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wouldn't part it out!  Just my opinion!


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2014)

I say part it out Dave!.The hood of your truck needs more garbage on it.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 13, 2014)

holy thread resurrection


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2014)

This is an old thread. No more comments please.


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 13, 2014)

yikes this is an old thread - woops - I hate that.


----------

